# What Does Dw Mean



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been trying to decode this for sometime and am finally breaking down to ask the questions--

What does DW mean?







I think it another name for the wife but am really not sure.









Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

BINGO!!

---------------Wife

Fill in the blank depending on your mode at the time









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> I've been trying to decode this for sometime and am finally breaking down to ask the questions--
> 
> What does DW mean?
> 
> ...


There was a post about this not too long ago but...

DW =

Dear Wife
Darling Wife
Dam Wife







oops









Well you get the idea.

Happy surfing.

Bill.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey thanks!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> I've been trying to decode this for sometime and am finally breaking down to ask the questions--
> 
> What does DW mean?
> 
> ...


There was a post about this not too long ago but...

DW =

Dear Wife
Darling Wife
Dam Wife







oops









Well you get the idea.

Happy surfing.

Bill.
[/quote]

Yeah, and the same thing goes for DH. 
Darn Husband, Demon Husband, Dear Husband, whatever. . .

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> Hey thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Yeah, and the same thing goes for DH.
> Darn Husband, Demon Husband, Dear Husband, whatever. . .
> 
> Darlene


I can think of one more for DW









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I can think of one more for DW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? ...
*D*oomed *W*ithout her?

MaeJae


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm glad somebody finallly asked this question--I didn't know it either!

How about Diva wife?









Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Divine Wizard(ess)?*


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

It depends what mood she is in or the mood I'am in. Most of the time it is 
Darn Husband, Demon Husband, whatever. . because the dogs live inside 
and I live in the doghouse









Willie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Darn Whiskey


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Darn Whiskey


Been there, done that!









Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Darn Whiskey


Darn Whiskey bottle is empty....that is my understanding.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*D*onâ€™t *W*hine


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> *D*onâ€™t *W*hine


*I like that! *


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dippy Wife?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Desirable Wench!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Desirable Wench!


Ooooh, I like that one. Hmmm, maybe I'll go up stairs and see what she's doing.


----------

